# My set up



## kneebone (Jun 21, 2008)

Samsung 50 inch DLP
Onkyo 605 7.1 receiver
Panasonic DVD recorder
PS3 for Blu-Ray
X-Box 360
X-box with modified emulator
I have low-end speakers so I'm not listing them

I built this little room for my TV because I could not find a stand that I liked. Every thing I looked at was way over priced or poorly made


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well thats one way to keep things nice and neat, Good job:T


----------



## fred1diver (Jan 14, 2009)

really cool set-up, you must have a lot of patience to mud up all those joints.
kudos well done
FRED


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks awesome, good work.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice work!!! :T

Do you have any problems with the speakers placed behind the equipment??? ...How they sound??? ...:huh:


----------



## kneebone (Jun 21, 2008)

salvasol -- i have not had any problems with the speakers set up the way they are. I did set the sound for the front ones a little higher then the rest but not all that much. I have the sides and rears set to +8 and the front left and right to +10 and the center to +8


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very neat set up..:T


----------



## RedZone (Jun 15, 2010)

*Now I wish i would of seen yours before I did mine.I like the angles on the sides.I did straight sides w/ a total wall bookcase on one side and cd shelve the other.Your has a cool modern flair. *


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

sweet room, I love the setup:T.


----------



## kneebone (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone:bigsmile:


----------



## kneebone (Jun 21, 2008)

RedZone- Do you have any Pics. of your set up??


----------

